# Tag end serving on a single color



## azl (Mar 4, 2012)

All of the videos that show how to do tag end serving on a endless loop using strings with two different colors. Two different colors means four tag ends. None of the videos I've seen demonstrate how to do tag end serving with a single color string with two tags.

How do you do tag end serving with a single color string with only two tags?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

With your two tag ends complete one end. On the other use a piece of string material and wrap the other. On one side wrap it under on the other side wrap it over. Finish the same way you would the other tag end.


Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Just tag serve with a length of loose material doubled up so you have you 2 strands on each side for the end with no tag ends...on the end with the tags,just use a loose piece of string combined with your tags and youll have 4 strands..just loop the loose piece around your bundle then tag serve as normal...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

You tag serve with only 1 strand on each side hutch?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bucks/bulls said:


> You tag serve with only 1 strand on each side hutch?


single color you only have 2 tag ends to use.......


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Orrrrr lol...you could just lay out with tags at each end just like a 2 color string...


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> single color you only have 2 tag ends to use.......


I gave 2 solutions for that..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bucks/bulls said:


> Orrrrr lol...you could just lay out with tags at each end just like a 2 color string...


impossible but try it if you like......single color string has 2 ends, you cant have 1ea on each end of the string....


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> impossible but try it if you like......single color string has 2 ends, you cant have 1ea on each end of the string....


B.s. 24 strands total just layout your 1st 12 strands and tie off...then tie off on opposite end and do it again..nothing imposdible about it,and doesnt hender the string or cable in any way shape or form,its the exact same as doing a 2 color string..


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I just build it like a 2 color...........


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

When doing a single colour I've been keeping my tags at one end and use a separate piece of material for the opposite. Can't tell the difference which end is which.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Just lay out like a two color. 10-12 one way, 10-12 the other...tags on both ends.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

K.G.K. said:


> Just lay out like a two color. 10-12 one way, 10-12 the other...tags on both ends.


This ^^


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> impossible but try it if you like......single color string has 2 ends, you cant have 1ea on each end of the string....


Not impossible. I have built plenty of strings this way. You have one color but you can still build it as if you were using two different colors. 

I have started building them though with just one end to close. Then using a spare length of string to wrap the other end like was described above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Why have more strands to close (try to creep etc) than is necessary? Just have tags on one end. Then use a strip of string material for the other.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought the reason for going with one color was to make a more stable string/cable, other then just color choice. I had a set made all one color for this reason, but it sounds like I didn't get that based on building the same as 2 color.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Rantz said:


> Why have more strands to close (try to creep etc) than is necessary? Just have tags on one end. Then use a strip of string material for the other.





j.d.m. said:


> I thought the reason for going with one color was to make a more stable string/cable, other then just color choice. I had a set made all one color for this reason, but it sounds like I didn't get that based on building the same as 2 color.


I'd argue that I can keep my strand tension more even by laying up half the number strands in one direction, leaving tags on that post and then the other half of strands to the opposite post. Stability wise, I think I'm better off building a single color string the same method as a 2 color string. I'm sure there are plenty that lay up all strands at one time with out issues however, if you are not careful, the first few strands will be looser than the last ones when you wrap ALL ( 20-24 ) the strands without a break in them. 

Just something to watch out for.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NP Archery said:


> I'd argue that I can keep my strand tension more even by laying up half the number strands in one direction, leaving tags on that post and then the other half of strands to the opposite post. Stability wise, I think I'm better off building a single color string the same method as a 2 color string. I'm sure there are plenty that lay up all strands at one time with out issues however, if you are not careful, the first few strands will be looser than the last ones when you wrap ALL ( 20-24 ) the strands without a break in them.
> 
> Just something to watch out for.


Not really more stable....if anything the best strings I have built have always been single color strings with only one end open. I used to always build them like a two color string....just out of habit and the desire to be able to have tags ok both ends. 

As for the sagging strands.....that's a simple fix. If its the first couple strands you just pull the tag end they are connected to before you close the end off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> impossible but try it if you like......single color string has 2 ends, you cant have 1ea on each end of the string....


Thats how i do solid colors. Same as 2 color. for 24 strand i layout 12 strands tied on one side and 12 strands tied on the other.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

L


NP Archery said:


> I'd argue that I can keep my strand tension more even by laying up half the number strands in one direction, leaving tags on that post and then the other half of strands to the opposite post. Stability wise, I think I'm better off building a single color string the same method as a 2 color string. I'm sure there are plenty that lay up all strands at one time with out issues however, if you are not careful, the first few strands will be looser than the last ones when you wrap ALL ( 20-24 ) the strands without a break in them.
> 
> Just something to watch out for.


Try this - this is what i do to keep strand tension even when doing tag ends. after you have the strands layed up and tied off, Take some XS2 or Astroflight material and wrap it around the center of your layup. You can do about 15 wraps and it will stay super tight and you can untie the strand ends to tag end serve and the tension will not loosen up on you. Thats one of the ways i use to get my strings so perfectly round and even tension. If you don't secure the strands, and especially if using 452X or trophy, when you untie the end to start tag end serving you have to pull the last strands tight and the last strands can end up tighter or looser than the rest. So if you secure them from moving, you can completely eliminate uneven tension - assuming you wrapped them with even tension to start with anyways.



















Another way to make tag ends cleaner and easier is to separate the bundles a little with a small pulley so you have more room to work carefully. I split the colors when i do mine as well and wrap the last few between the colors so when i twist the string and get it under tension, i can pull these ends tight and then cut off right at the strands so i can get a cleaner transition without the tag ends unwrapping and without knots at the end.


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it....


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> If you don't secure the strands, and especially if using 452X or trophy, when you untie the end to start tag end serving you have to pull the last strands tight and the last strands can end up tighter or looser than the rest. So if you secure them from moving, you can completely eliminate uneven tension - assuming you wrapped them with even tension to start with anyways.


material doesnt matter its how your building, I like your trick im sure it will help some out but everyone finds their own unique way to get the job done. whatever material your using you can leave the last strand loose or pull it to tight also, thats in the person building and not the brand of material. uneven tension is all in the hands laying it up.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not impossible. I have built plenty of strings this way. You have one color but you can still build it as if you were using two different colors.
> 
> I have started building them though with just one end to close. Then using a spare length of string to wrap the other end like was described above.
> 
> ...


How do you wrap an end loop with one tag piece of material????? id love to see this demonstrated, but its silly to not put both tags on one end and wrap normally.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> How do you wrap an end loop with one tag piece of material????? id love to see this demonstrated, but its silly to not put both tags on one end and wrap normally.


I think what he is saying is he keeps both of tags at the same end..and wraps the opposite end with a single piece of material..as for wrapping with a single piece,just fold it 1/2 and you have 2 pieces...when you loop that piece around your bundle and cross it you will actually have 2 strands for each side..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> material doesnt matter its how your building, I like your trick im sure it will help some out but everyone finds their own unique way to get the job done. whatever material your using you can leave the last strand loose or pull it to tight also, thats in the person building and not the brand of material. uneven tension is all in the hands laying it up.


Mentioned 452x and trophy since its got that slippery wax on it and loosens up pretty easy on the jig if you let go of it. I do the same thing no matter what material i use.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

:deadhorse


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bucks/bulls said:


> I think what he is saying is he keeps both of tags at the same end..and wraps the opposite end with a single piece of material..as for wrapping with a single piece,just fold it 1/2 and you have 2 pieces...when you loop that piece around your bundle and cross it you will actually have 2 strands for each side..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Ding ding. 

Dennis is over thinking :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

im always thinking and tinkering....LOL


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

2 tag ends are much better than 4 , less chance of any slipage or stretch. i use what i call false tag ends i just use a piece of the string material that i built the string from. like someone said do one over & the other end under blend it into the string ,i do this end first to reduce any slipage on the real tag ends. once finshed you want know the differance.


----------

